
What started the adblocker nag trend? - mahyarm
Adblockers have been around for over a decade, yet only in the past year or two you have seen them everywhere.  What started the trend?
======
Safety1stClyde
Not that many people use ad blockers. I'm not sure what the point of people
worrying about it is. I now use noscript due to the annoyances created by the
adblocker nag screens.

------
minimaxir
Forbes did. And it apparently works?

~~~
mahyarm
Or not? [https://thestack.com/world/2016/04/21/sites-that-block-
adblo...](https://thestack.com/world/2016/04/21/sites-that-block-adblockers-
seem-to-be-suffering/)

~~~
minimaxir
Trends in Alexa rank are not a reliable metric, unfortunately.

